# What do you collect?



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm wondering what kind of collections everyone has here. I have a sickness with ornament collecting. I collect Lenox and Radko ornaments and my husband keeps telling me there's no room on the tree..so I have slowed my buying down to anout 4 ornaments per year. Maybe I'll consider rotating different years :HistericalSmiley: 

Also a new habbit is collecting dog clothing :brownbag: I've started to enjoy dressing my babies up when we go out! What do you collect and who is your favorite name brand? 

Andrea


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, the main thing I collect is anything and everything Maltese related! My home office is decoreated in all kinds of Maltese plates, calendars, figurines, paintings, etc.... I have some of the most beautiful Maltese paintings that I finally had framed last year and they are hung in there. I'll have to get some pictures of them to share. I'm dying to have a painting done of my furkids, I just haven't gotten the right picture of them yet to send to this painter yet. 

My dog clothes collection is quite small, but I've really gotten obsessed with dressing the kids... lol... of course, that would have nothing to do with all of you on here... lol.

My other obsession is ribbon and buttons... lol... I'm constantly searching for different ribbon and buttons to make bows with. It's almost embarrassing if you saw how much ribbon I have... I'm sure Marj can attest to what I'm talking about here. LOL! 

That's about it for me...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I collect Hallmark Christmas Ornaments. I just got back from Kansas City from a Hallmark Event and bought 3 bags home full off ornaments. I was thrilled to find babys first christmas 81 and 84 :aktion033: I just bought a new tree yesterday so I will have 4 large decorated trees this year and several small ones.


Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Leigh Ann, I can only imagine how much ribbon you and Marj have! 

I also have a ton of ribbon and fabric here. I make or shall say MADE custom boutique children's clothing and bows. I really should make myself some darn dog bows, but honestly..I just don't have the time. 

Below is a picture of an outfit I made for a customer..I made the bows in her hair and the top and pants she is wearing. I am going to start sewing again. I have tons of fabric and a TON of children's jeans and shirt to applique on as well. So collecting fabric and ribbon..yes I know all about it. 

It ticks my hubby off that I buy dog clothing and bows when I could make them :brownbag: But I can't do it all, and you ladies have such pretty bows already made staring me in the face! :smilie_daumenpos: It's just that it takes SO LONG. I draw each applique and cut it out and sew tiny pieces of fabric together (with my sewing machine) to make them and then HAND SEW each detail such as eyes, completely done by hand. These outfits take around 10-20 hours of work! This is why I haven't gotten off my butt to do more. I usually whip one out for my nephews bday every year and I have had plenty of custom orders, but with all the work it doesn't pay. It evens out to only about $10-12 per hour and it's tons of work. But I do enjoy it. Sorry for rambling..on to the pics. 


[attachment=270741010003.JPG]
Front
[attachment=270751010005.JPG]
Back
[attachment=270761010012.JPG]
detail
[attachment=270771010013.JPG]
more detail
[attachment=270801010017.JPG]
lucky bear
[attachment=270791010023.JPG]
Bows

Sorry for all the pics. Sheesh, this has motivated me to whip out that sewing machine. I NEED to do some cool Maltese applique on a denim jacket for myself. Maybe I'll share some pics after. I love to sew and applique as well!

Andrea


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I collect Santas......and I have hundreds. Most of them were in a heated and cooled storage building when Katrina struck so all of my Christmas stuff survived! We haven't unpacked most of it while we've been living with my parents, but hopefully by Christmas 2008 we'll have all of our decorations back out in our new house. 

I also collect Spode Christmas Tree china. I have an enormous collection and I actually use it as everyday dishes from Nov 1 - Feb. 1. 

In my younger, dumber days I collected beanie babies and disney pins. I spent a ton of money that I'd really love to have back!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I collect postcards. I always get one wherever I travel to! I also have people get them for me if they go somewhere. I have one full photo album with them and then a stack of others that I need to get another photo album for. I also collect magnets from places I go and put them up at work. My favorite one says: "Born to Shop, Forced to Work"

I have also starting collecting anything with a Maltese on it too!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Music boxes of all kinds and shapes, no particular brand. I've been collecting them since I bought the first one when I was expecting my son 31 years ago. I'm probably the easiest one in my family to buy gifts for, another music box and I'm happy. lol

I also collect magnets when I travel, and I love it when friends and family give me magnets from places they visit.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow Andrea! You're very talented... I didn't even know you sewed!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> LOL Leigh Ann, I can only imagine how much ribbon you and Marj have!
> 
> I also have a ton of ribbon and fabric here. I make or shall say MADE custom boutique children's clothing and bows. I really should make myself some darn dog bows, but honestly..I just don't have the time.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD, that´s too adorable!!!!!!!!!! I have a 4 year old daughter and she would flip out for those bows. Are you still making them? i am REALLY interested :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you do wonderful work, andi. :grouphug: 

......i just mostly collect dust......


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440970
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, for your precious little girl I would be happy to make her some bows :wub: I PM'd you. Thank you so much for the compliment..that is very sweet of you :blush: 




> you do wonderful work, andi. :grouphug:
> 
> ......i just mostly collect dust......[/B]


Awww Carrie.....thank you! LOL at the dust! me too..i'm forever whipping out the dusting spray and the mitts! Whew..it's a full day's job.

Leigh Ann, I don't tell anyone I sew on here because I do children's clothing and it's a Maltese forum. I really need to make some dog clothing, but that's another add on to the to do list. LOL. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I must confess I collect just about everything that has already been mentioned! :brownbag: 

Spode Christmas china and Santas are big. I used to collect ornaments, but have scaled that down since I am an empty nester. I gave a lot of them to my daughter. I also collect Hadley Pottery if anyone has ever heard of that.

As yes, dog clothes. I have to call that collecting officially as Lady could never possibly wear all the clothes I have gotten her!

And yes, Leigh Ann, ribbon and beads are an obsession. Remember I've been making bows for almost four years now! Can you imagine the stash I have? It's gotten to the point when someone wants a custom bow, I send them this color chart to pick which color is the closest match! :brownbag: 

http://www.somacon.com/p142.php

I also collect Maltese stuff. I have all the plates, a bunch of figurines, etc. and plan on getting the Danbury Mint Christmas tree this year. Oh, and I also do Maltese cross stitch, but really don't have much time for that now since I am so busy with bows. Here are a few I've done:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, Andrea, you are multi-talented! Those appliques are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Shopping bags and ribbons!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:brownbag: I am an addicted Swarovski collector.

When I was 17, an lady I worked with gave me one for my birthday and that was the beginning of the love affair I have had with them. 
wow that was 29 years ago ...

:brownbag: :brownbag: It started with the smaller ones and as I got older the pieces have gotten bigger.

I am fascinated with them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> you do wonderful work, andi. :grouphug:
> 
> ......i just mostly collect dust......[/B]


LOL ~ Apparently I collect Dogs :blink:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, I am impressed by the cross stich maltese, nice Job! I use to cross stich....where did you get the patterns or kits? I would love to do one for the Pups room.

OH YES, I want a danbury mint Maltese tree! I am hoping for one this year too! 

(Oh please Santa! bring me a Maltese Tree! rayer: )



> I also collect Maltese stuff. I have all the plates, a bunch of figurines, etc. and plan on getting the Danbury Mint Christmas tree this year. Oh, and I also do Maltese cross stitch, but really don't have much time for that now since I am so busy with bows. Here are a few I've done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I almost forgot. It has been a fews years since I actually collected perfume bottles but, I have All kinds.... from old to miniatures. All sizes and shapes. I have about 750 of the buggers. From Victorian Scent bottles to atomizers and fan stoppers. 

My husband collects Coca cola, not the old stuff but the new fun stuff he has it in his office. from metal signs to neon signs and all the old junk in between.

For the last few years we have been into the Maltese stuff. I love it. One of my favorite things I have are Maltese Christmas ornaments. I also am hoping for a portrait of all my babies!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Let's see...shoes, handbags, lol...actually, not really. But in my dreams.

I don't really collect anything!! I think maybe it's because my skin kids are young and they always need things and our house always seems to need things...I don't really have any little indulgences! I do collect those mini-Hallmark ornaments--you know, the tiny ones. I have one per year since me and the hubby dated--like 12 years ago or something.

I used to collect Peanuts memorbelia (as in the cartoon with Snoopy) and like a total teenage IDIOT I sold a lot of my stuff at a freaking YARD SALE when I was like 16! Oh, I kick myself...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I collect cookbooks...didn't say I used them, just collected them. I also collect Santas, shot glasses, magnets, and matchbooks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Wow, I am impressed by the cross stich maltese, nice Job! I use to cross stich....where did you get the patterns or kits? I would love to do one for the Pups room.
> 
> OH YES, I want a danbury mint Maltese tree! I am hoping for one this year too!
> 
> ...


The Puppy Angel is from Vermillion:

http://www.vsccs.com/Printed%20Charts/Imag...pyAngels-MD.gif

The head shot is from Pegasus:

http://pegasusoriginals.com/detail.cfm?ID=70

The "If Dogs Spoke" is from Jeanette Crews Taliwaggers #5:

http://www.blujay.com/item/Tailwaggers-5-D...4002000-1613771

The little Maltese puppy is a quickie and a photocopy someone set me years ago. I'd be happy to make a copy of it and send it to you if you'd like.

I really don't have that much time to cross stitch anymore because of making bows. I do try to make them for Christmas gifts for family, though. I've got one for my daughter done, one for my sister almost finished. I'd just done one for my mom last year for Mother's Day so she may have to wait a bit!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I collect history books, video games and geekiest of all, cute outfits for my characters in World of Warcraft. :brownbag:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> I almost forgot. It has been a fews years since I actually collected perfume bottles but, I have All kinds.... from old to miniatures. All sizes and shapes. I have about 750 of the buggers. From Victorian Scent bottles to atomizers and fan stoppers.
> 
> My husband collects Coca cola, not the old stuff but the new fun stuff he has it in his office. from metal signs to neon signs and all the old junk in between.
> 
> For the last few years we have been into the Maltese stuff. I love it. One of my favorite things I have are Maltese Christmas ornaments. I also am hoping for a portrait of all my babies![/B]



I sorta collect perfume bottles but not actively. Just don't have the room or dust-ability. I have broken one or two while dusting them periodically so if I had 750 I'd go crazy! But I love them as a collectible because they are just beautiful and so feminine. I guess I have maybe 50. Your collection is probably valuable. I would love to see some of your favorite ones. Years ago I threw away a Prince Matchabelli Wind Song Perfume bottle that now sells for $175+! This was a perfume I used and why I felt I had to throw that tiny bottle away I'll never know! I'm kind of a use it or lose it person.

I don't collect Maltese things but I could not resist Danbury Mint's Christmas Maltese. The figurine is the same size as Pico and it has a Santa's Sack on it's back full of goodies. I'll take a picture of it with Pico this Christmas and post it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you asked my hubby, I think that he would say that I used to collect Lhasa Apsos (not statues or anything -- but live dogs), but that now I collect dog clothes and bows for little white furballs. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, really good job :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

this is a fun post. I collect dolls from all over the world. Sadly I only have around 80. I would love to have more. I use to ask people when they were going on trips to purchase one and I would pay them back. I also collect precious moments but have lost interest in it. I also collect charms. My newest thing is trying to get Christmas ornament from every state in the USA. I have about 20 now. I use to travel alot but now have settled down, I might have to start pming people to get me a ornament and I will pay them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No more collections for me. I just cleaned out hundreds of tea cups - I loved them, but not enough room to appreciate them. 

Now I'm just into dog clothes! By the way, I got some today.....now I'm out of hangers again!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, i'm a bore, i dont collect anything , well, kinda one thing but nothing to point out, well on second thought beside the thing i wont mention :biggrin: i do "collect" domain names, you know like the name spoiledmaltese.com, i used to have into the 100's, now i'm down to maybe 50-100 of them , i do enjoy that alot, but its not really a physical collection so it might not count


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441104
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marg those are awesome. I used to collect angels. I had one from every state in the US. Then my house burned completely down, and I have not had the heart to really get back into them. I have a few but nothing like before.

I am looking for a tote bag to carry my stuff to the ring with that has a beautiful Maltese on it. Does anyone make those or know of where I can find one at? I have looked at several but the dog on them was not very pretty. Plus they were small. I need a pretty good sized one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> wow, i'm a bore, i dont collect anything , well, kinda one thing but nothing to point out, well on second thought beside the thing i wont mention :biggrin: i do "collect" domain names, you know like the name spoiledmaltese.com, i used to have into the 100's, now i'm down to maybe 50-100 of them , i do enjoy that alot, but its not really a physical collection so it might not count[/B]



That's okay, Joe. You can sit around and collect dust, and dogs, along with me and Carrie. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

My only current collection is Hello Kitty stuff. Josie has a Hello Kitty bed, and had a Hello Kitty birthday party last year. I had a Hello Kitty graduation party as well. All of my friends and family buy me Hello Kitty stuff for Christmas etc. 

Josie says: If only there was a Hello Doggy....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to collect bunnies... I have all kinds from plush to ceramic. I stopped getting them because it was getting a bit out of hand. . Except for a few of the tinier ones in my curio the rest are packed up and only come out at Easter time..... well except for the few stuffed ones that has Naddie claimed as her own!! 

I was starting the Studio 54 Christmas Village but after a couple of years found though I love what I have... it was enough. I don't have the time nor the space anymore to put it up and take it down every year.... getting to the stage where I want to downscale and make life simplier!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

you ladies that sew...amazing work...and the cross stitch...beautiful work...there sure are some talented people on this board...as for me I collect vintage tablecoths from the 50's...and the Mr. Toodles collection of Maltese kitchen accessory pieces wish I knew how to post pics to share with you ..but I am sure you can use google to see what they are like...really cute...if you are at all into vintage kitchen ware....Jeanne


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> you ladies that sew...amazing work...and the cross stitch...beautiful work...there sure are some talented people on this board...as for me I collect vintage tablecoths from the 50's...and the Mr. Toodles collection of Maltese kitchen accessory pieces wish I knew how to post pics to share with you ..but I am sure you can use google to see what they are like...really cute...if you are at all into vintage kitchen ware....Jeanne[/B]


Jeanne, 
You really interested me when I read your post, so I had to go look. Is this one of them?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I collect dogs / cats or just "strays" in general as my mother says, because sometimes they are people too. He he. I moved a lot as a kid so I guess I identify with "strays". My friends used to tease me and call me Elly May because of all the animals I had. 

I'd take in every rescue dog that needed help if I could, and do tend to wind up caring for a few along the way and then sending them off to new homes. 

I just can't stand see anything unloved when there is so much love in the world to give. 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> wow, i'm a bore, i dont collect anything , well, kinda one thing but nothing to point out, well on second thought beside the thing i wont mention :biggrin: i do "collect" domain names, you know like the name spoiledmaltese.com, i used to have into the 100's, now i'm down to maybe 50-100 of them , i do enjoy that alot, but its not really a physical collection so it might not count[/B]



That's a cool collection. It takes up no room & needs no dusting.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

For 40 years I've collected. Now I'm trying to uncollect. That's harder than you think. :smpullhair:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Well mainly I collect anything with Dolphins on it. I have plates, towels, blankets, figurines, and lots more. My b/f was a little freaked out my all the Dolphins I had in my room when we first met. Everyone gets me dolphin items for my bday and stuff except for James. He refuses to contribute to my huge collection. All my Dolphin items are all in storage now until we get our house though. 

I also could say that I collect shoes, sandals, flip flops, purses, and totes. But at least I use items from this collection. HAHA


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got home and read the quote.........The 750 I have, most are in a case and a 100 or so are on a shelf that my hubby made. No dusting is required for the case but every so often I make my self dust the shelf! UGH!!!! A chore I am getting less and less fond of! It is a fun collection and I have enjoyed it. I know what you mean about the Prince Matchabelli bottle for $175 it is amazing what these buggers are worth. I am getting into the down sizing thing and hope that when I get ready to get rid of these bottles they are at least sell able and worth what I paid for then. I will try to post a pic or two.

Would love to see a pic of the pup and the Malti tree!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I collect EVERYTHING , including dog breeds  Sarah


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441414
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Miss Melanie...I'm sorry I did it again...I screwed up the reply...the picture of the maltese collectible is kind of what I collect that is a copy of the real lefton Mr. Toodles...the authentic ones are much cuter...they have creamer/sugar sets...butter dishes..cookie jars...little pitchers....salt and pepper shaker...if you do a google search and put it "lefton Mr. Toodles" I think you will get a better Picture...I have a picture...but don't know how to post it ....  .....Jeanne


----------

